# Continental Vanco versus Michelin Agila tyres



## jda (Apr 4, 2012)

Can anyone advise which is quieter on the road? Am replacing old cracked Michelin Campers that were very noisy. Believe either tyre is comparable in other ways and trying to choose for my fwd Burstner T680.
Thanks for any help


----------



## Teutone (Apr 4, 2012)

can't advise on noise but if you have a COSTO near you and you are a member, it's worth asking when they have the next promotion for Michelin tires.

Other good place is Cheap Tyres Discount Tyres Buy Tyres Online & Japanese Import Car Parts Spares Tuning Performance Servicing Accessories but then you will have the hassle of finding a place to fit them.

I am in the same position that you, Vanco's or Michelin. Price is the strong point of the Vanco's. I am not even sure if I am going for special Camper tires. Is it worth the extra £££'s ?


----------



## kenspain (Apr 4, 2012)

jda said:


> Can anyone advise which is quieter on the road? Am replacing old cracked Michelin Campers that were very noisy. Believe either tyre is comparable in other ways and trying to choose for my fwd Burstner T680.
> Thanks for any help



For me i have tried Continental Vanco  and Michelin Agila and found the Michelin much better on my Mercedes  for me


----------



## maingate (Apr 4, 2012)

The Michelin Agilis camping tyres are M & S rated and give a lot more grip on grass than the old Michelin tyres (which were atrocious). As has been said, they do not produce a lot of road noise.

A tyre company worth looking at is (I think) called Black Circles. They supply and you need to get the tyres fitted locally. I have seen good reports on price and delivery.


----------



## jeffscarborough (Apr 4, 2012)

I have used this company and it includes fitting at National Tyres

Tyre Shopper | Cheap Tyres Online with Price Promise Guarantee!


----------



## lotty (Apr 4, 2012)

I have Continentals on ours. I don't find them noisy. However I have not had another make of tyre on this van so can't compare? They were on it when we had it and we have just replaced them with the same again. They were a little cheaper than the Michelins too. They tyres we took off were dated 2006 (on a 2008 van?) and we have just changed them, so were 6 years old, had done 20,000 miles on them and the rear tyre walls were quite badly cracked. There was prob another year of wear on the tread but with the cracking and our 1st trip to France in the planning for June I wanted to make sure we were safe.

Lotty


----------



## ivecotrucker (Apr 4, 2012)

We are pleased with our current Continentals; minimal wear at 47,500 miles other than a slight tracking wear problem on one of the fronts but that is not the fault of the tyre. Front 2 @ 75psi & rear 4 @ 60psi and I can't really hear them above the diesel thump & CD player. I would buy them again.


----------



## jda (Apr 9, 2012)

*decision*

Hi folks
Thanks for replies - found that the original tyres were older than our motorhome and decided to go for the Michelins. Only tried 10 miles on them so far in very wet conditions but at last we can talk in the cab! Driving they feel pleasanter than the old xc campers. Could have had continentals cheaper but could not work out the details on the many variants of Vanco. An added advantage is that my tow ball bracket no longer touches the ground when reversing onto the private road to my garage. Went for premium tyres on the basis that contact with the road is of paramount importance having once spun a peugot based van when emergency braking on a downhill main road. Luckily experience in car handling during autotests in my youth got me out of serious trouble on that occasion! Will update the thread as the year goes on and more miles achieved.


----------



## Teutone (Apr 10, 2012)

maingate said:


> A tyre company worth looking at is (I think) called Black Circles. They supply and you need to get the tyres fitted locally. I have seen good reports on price and delivery.



I find it more and more difficult to find a local tyre fitter willing to fit tyres they haven't supplied.
Got turned down at two places last week for fitting one almost new tyre to my car. 

Asked for a reason and "warrantee issues" was the answer in case they damage the tyre.......

Can understand they are not amused by internet suppliers tyres prices, but they have the option to make some money for fitting and balancing?

At one place I went (ATS Euromaster), the whole work shop was empty and three fitters sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## m30 (Apr 10, 2012)

Teutone said:


> I find it more and more difficult to find a local tyre fitter willing to fit tyres they haven't supplied.
> Got turned down at two places last week for fitting one almost new tyre to my car.
> 
> Asked for a reason and "warrantee issues" was the answer in case they damage the tyre.......
> ...



Have you tried pricing the tyres with these local fitters?

My local independant tyre shop are never more than about £5 different to the online prices, its just not worth the hassle taking delivery of the goods then having to sort out any problems.

Stu


----------



## Teutone (Apr 15, 2012)

m30 said:


> Have you tried pricing the tyres with these local fitters?
> 
> My local independant tyre shop are never more than about £5 different to the online prices, its just not worth the hassle taking delivery of the goods then having to sort out any problems.
> 
> Stu



Was in Costo today and asked for a price. £149 each fitted for Michelin Agilis in 215 / 70 /15


----------

